# Jøtul GF 370 Fan



## Wormturner (Mar 7, 2019)

We have a Jøtul GF370 stove. The remote has six levels for the fan speed and we can hear it changing speed, but we can't feel any air movement at all, even at the highest setting. Is this normal or is something wrong with our stove? If it's normal, why bother having an adjustable fan at all? And where is the air going?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## wooduser (Mar 8, 2019)

Wormturner said:


> We have a Jøtul GF370 stove. The remote has six levels for the fan speed and we can hear it changing speed, but we can't feel any air movement at all, even at the highest setting. Is this normal or is something wrong with our stove? If it's normal, why bother having an adjustable fan at all? And where is the air going?
> 
> I appreciate any help!




https://fireplacesonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/139647_13-gf-370-dvii-manual-eng.pdf


The manual for the stove is at the link above.  The BTU input ranges between 18,000 28,000 BTUs,  so there isn't a lot of heat to spread around.

How old is the stove?  The fan could be plugged up and ineffective at moving air.

You probably need to tear into the stove to be able to see if it's actually operating and what,  if anything,  may be impairing air flow.  Unfortunately,  gas fireplace fans are often buried in the stove and hard to get at.


----------



## Wormturner (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for this.  The stove is only five months old.  We can hear the fan going so we know it's operating and I can see it going when I look in the bottom of the stove.  We talked with the Jøtul factory in Portland, ME and they say it really doesn't do much.  I can't see why they would even bother with a fan with six-level remote control if it wasn't accomplishing anything anyway.  I guess at this point we just give up.  And by the way, the black paint on the inside of the stove is deteriorating and basically turning into soot, exposing the silver metal inside the firebox.


----------



## wooduser (Mar 8, 2019)

Wormturner said:


> . I guess at this point we just give up. And by the way, the black paint on the inside of the stove is deteriorating and basically turning into soot, exposing the silver metal inside the firebox.




Why give up?  

Presumably you have a warranty on the stove for a year or more.

I'd start by going to the shop where you bought the stove and see if they have one of your model on display.  Tell the sales repr having a good fan is important to you and have him show you how the fan functions on the display model.

If it's significantly better,  THEN you can brace them to fix the fan on your stove  ----and fix the paint too!

If it's not significantly better,  I'd put in to have your stove replaced as a bargaining chip unless they get it working in a way that makes you happy.


<<We talked with the Jøtul factory in Portland, ME and they say it really doesn't do much. 


What weenies.


Seattle Pioneer.


----------

